# Aria Sounds



## williedavid (Jun 9, 2014)

Anyone have experience with Aria sounds?


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't currently own any of their libraries but have been looking at them recently. I've been emailing back and forth with Ariasounds about how vibrato is handled in the string instruments. The harp, classical guitar and french horn sound good but I'm on the fence about the strings(violin and cello) . The bundle price is attractive and I've been told they have more instruments planned for the future. I think that for a beginner , this package of solo instruments is a great option to have on the table. Since I haven't actually used the instruments so far I cannot comment on how they actually handle .


----------



## williedavid (Jun 9, 2014)

I am a classical guitarist and theirs sounds realistic. I also like the solo violin and the French Horn. For the price I think I might get them.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 9, 2014)

I think the march super bundle is the way to at 60£ or roughly $100 for the Harp , guitar , French Horn , Solo Violin and Solo Cello. The guitar and French Horn alone would be 60£. Not sure if you have seen these videos demoing the libraries. So tempting. The more I hear these , the more I want them.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 10, 2014)

Shouldn't this be in the sample talk forum?


----------



## airflamesred (Jun 10, 2014)

I have the harp and very nice it is. The transitions between the velocity layers is a bit harsh and the mapping editor is locked.
That said, it does sound ethnic and is good value for money.


----------

